# Masterbuilt Dual Fuel burns too hot



## grizzly jeff (May 2, 2015)

Hello,

I just joined today after finding this website the best place I've seen for smoking meats, etc.

We just bought a Masterbuilt Dual Fuel smoker yesterday and had not problems putting it together.  For the price it seems well put together.  We seasoned it yesterday and had no issues getting the temperature up over 400 degrees.  I also found that using an iron skillet over the charcoal/wood chip pan best for getting my wood chips not to flare up so easily.

Today I decided to find out what to see the burner control and damper settings should be to get a consistent 225 degree temperature.  But with the burner set as low as I can the temperature still gets up to about 300 degrees.  I've got the water pan full and have tried with the bottom dampers open and shut - the top damper I have open full.  I've tried with and without the iron skillet to see if it was affecting the temperature any but still 300 degrees.  

This temperature was measured with an iGrill, oven thermometer and the built in thermometer.  There is some variance between all 3 but they all measured from 280 to 310 over time.

The only way I've been able to get the temperature down to around 225 degrees is to close the valve on the propane tank until it is almost completely shut off.  There is a very fine line between open and closed on a propane tank so this solution is far from ideal.

It seems to me that the Masterbuilt burner control does not have much of a difference from high to low like you find on an over gas stove.  I cannot set the flame down to a low enough level.

Also I've tried 3 different propane bottles I have but the results are the same.

Has anyone else seen an issue like this?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## themule69 (May 2, 2015)

Jeff 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Use the search bar at the top of any page and search for a needle valve mod. That should get your temps down where you want them as well as make for much easier small adjustments.

When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bworthy (May 2, 2015)

What Mule said! I have the same smoker, changed my regulator to a Bayou Classic adjustable regulator, works much like a needle valve.


----------

